# Replace wheel hub assembly on 2008 Nissan Sentra S 2.0L with ABS



## rjkoop (Apr 27, 2015)

I know my front passenger wheel bearing is bad so I was thinking about tackling the replacement myself. I looked at a few videos/pics and I'm confused how much has to be removed to replace the wheel hub assembly and bearing. I know I have to take off all the brake components (rotor, caliper holder, etc...) but do I have to remove the tie rod ends and other components?

I was hoping once the brake components are off, I could remove the 4 bolts holding the hub on, slide it off and slide on the new one. Or is this not the case?


----------

